# Fishin'



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have any of the womens been out fishin'?

Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

NO. I have spent all my free time hunting. Which hasn't been much at all. :sad:


----------

